# Guter Handy & Ps4 Vertrag?



## McMMgs3 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich brauch ein neues Handy und möchte auch die Ps4, ich hab jetzt schon fast 400€ zusammen für die Ps4, aber ein neues Handy ist auch wichtig, aber dieses würde ich bekommen, wenn mein Vertrag abgelaufen ist. (Im August) Handy Apple iPhone 5S Farbwahl + Sony PlayStation 4 PS4 Konsole #TW© 0885909784950 | eBay Das hier ist der Vertrag. Da ich ja eh ne Ps4 möchte kann ich den Vertrag auch bis August ohne Probleme bezahlen. Dann übernimmt meine Mutter weiter, jetzt ist meine Frage ob er den wirklich 29,90€ kostet (na klar Telefonkosten und ähnliches kommen dazu..) weil ja dort steht 49,00€ aber ist das nicht der Einzelpreis? Also man zahlt einmal 49,00€ und ab dann 29,90€ normal weiter?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2014)

Alter schau dir mal die Minutenpreise an 39cent pro Minute  Und es wird eine Nutzung von einer Minute pro Tag vorausgesetzt ansonsten berechnen die es einfach so 
Und les dir mal den Pasus bei 2 durch du Finanzierst dir die Hardware über die Targo Bank zu einer Monatlichen Rate die anscheinend irgendwo schön versteckt ist
Pasus 4 du hast gleich 3 schöne Abos mit abgeschlossen
Und am Schluss des Pasus 4 staht da noch so schön das das Angebot nur mit einem 24Monatsvertrag gilt woruch dann weitere Kosten enstehen
Sorry aber da kauf dir das Gerät so und geh zu Congstar da zahlst mit Smart M 10€ im Monat hast ne 200mb Flat und 100Min./SMS frei im Monat ohne versteckte zusatzgebüren/Abos & Klauseln die dich letzten endes richtig f*cken in dem Fall dann deine Mutter....
Da leih ich mir lieber Geld von der Mafia da weiß ich wenigsten das ich letzten Endes viel drauf zahl oder tot bin hier erkennt man nix.


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Januar 2014)

Ok, das sieht immer anscheinend nur so gut aus.  


Gibt es irgendwo nen guten Vertrag der sich lohnt...?


Danke für die Warnung. 


PS: Muss kein Iphone 5s sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2014)

Kommt darauf an was du genau willst ne PS4 dann nein.
 Nen IPhone ja aber da kommt es darauf an wieviel du/deine Mutter letzten Endes Telefonierst/SMS schreibst.
 Wie gesagt Congstar 10€ mit 200mb Flat und 100 frei Min/SMS und alles weiter genau 9cent je Min und SMS egal in welches Netz.
 Da kannst dir dann auch das Smartphone "finanzieren" wenn du nen Vertrag abschließt.
 Mit IPhone 5s(wenn es eins sein muss) hättest 99€ Anzahlung und dann 25€ Monatlich mit Smart M dann 35€ im Monat.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2014)

Mit Vertrag ist Grundsätzlich (in Summe über 2 Jahre) teuer als Handy + Extra Flatrate

Von dem da oben sollte man wirklich die Finger lassen!!

- Warum willst du das Handy zusammen mit der Konsole kaufen? Kauf die Konsole so, damit kommt du bestimmt besser.


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir klar, aber ich hab nicht mal eben 700€ für das Iphone 5S in der Tasche.  Das geht einfach leider nicht, also wenn geht es nur mit Vertrag...ist zwar nicht so toll...aber naja...was soll man machen.^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Januar 2014)

Hab dir doch eine Möglichkeit genannt.
oder 
http://mobile.1und1.de/iPhone5s
Und mal einen Tip alle Angebot wo man auf den ersten Blick was geschenkt bekommt sind zu 99% verarsche und zielen auf Leute die nicht alles genau lesen grad bei Ebay mit diesem 1Klick und es ist deins ist sowas mehr als gefährlich.
Darum schlies den Vertrag lieber bei einem seriösen Händler/Mobilfunkanbieter ab und EBay gehört da nicht dazu.


----------



## McMMgs3 (23. Januar 2014)

Hast das Editiert oder war ich einfach blind? Ich denke eher das zweite  Naja das werde ich mir dann auf jedenfall überlegen, aber das kann ich dann erst starten wenn mein Vertrag abgelaufen ist, weil ich kann nicht zwei gleichzeitig haben und bis meiner abgelaufen ist, ist wahrscheinlich eh schon das Iphone 6 draußen. Naja ich warte eh erstmal noch auf das S5...


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## target2804 (23. Januar 2014)

Konsole finanzieren? Wenn's wirklich so nötig ist geh zum Mediamartk und mach 0% Finanzierung. 
Für Handys dann halt n ganz normalen Vertrag bei den üblichen Verdächtigen!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2014)

Man muss sich ja auch keinen angebissenen Apfel antun.

Wenn man für etwas kein Geld hat kann man es eben nicht kaufen. Verwende doch erstmal dein altes Handy mit der o.g. Flat von Congstar weiter.

Außerdem muss man doch nicht 700€ für ein Handy ausgeben, wenn man nicht gerade angeben will.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Januar 2014)

Also ich würde rate noch etwas zu sparen und eine PS4 so zu kaufen und als Smartphone das Motorola Moto G, wenn man auf einen MicroSD Slot verzichten kann ist das zurzeit ein super Angebot.


----------



## MaxRink (24. Januar 2014)

Ansonsten das N5 oder wenns iPhone Mike sein soll ein Huaweimodell.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Januar 2014)

Dann sind wir aber schon bei fast 800€ mit dem Nexus 5 und damit 400€ über dem jetzigen Budget.


----------



## McMMgs3 (24. Januar 2014)

Die Ps4 werde ich mir so kaufen, ich hab knapp 330€ und für mich ist es halt schwer noch ein Smartphone zu kaufen..ich bin erst 15 und bin froh das ich mir schon ne Ps4 holen kann xD Mit Handy geht einfach nicht, wenn muss ich es schon im Vertrag nehmen..meine Mutter zahlt auch bis 40,00€ im Monat...sie kann halt nicht so viel auf einmal bezahlen, auch wenn es jetzt "nur" das Moto G wäre, sie hatte halt ne sehr schwere Krankheit und konnte deshalb lange nicht arbeiten, dann hat ein Arzt noch gepfuscht und jetzt ist sie wieder auf Arbeitssuche, Vertrag ist in Ordnung aber so kaufen geht nicht.^^


Ich werde mich einfach umgucken, aber nur nach Verträgen ohne Ps4 oder ähnlichem.



Naja, ich bedanke mich für die ganzen Tipps und das ihr mich abgehalten habt von diesem schlechten Vertrag.^^


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Januar 2014)

Wenn sie bis zu 40€ zahlen kann, dann könnte man ja auch das Smartphone auf Raten kaufen und dazu einen Vertrag ohne Smartphone.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Januar 2014)

Das nimm lieber sowas
https://mobile.1und1.de/Kosten?__reuse=1390572439915
Da bekommst du das MotoG für 0€ und zahlst 30€ im Monat für ne Allnetflat+I-Netflat (500mb HighSpeed).
Damit schreibst du dann nur Nachrichten über zB. WhatsApp (keines SMS die kosten Geld) oder rufst gleich an dann kommen auch keine unvorhergesehenen Kosten dazu.
Fürs Iphone5s zahlst du mit einem 30-40€Vertag meist immer noch 200-300€.


----------

